# My stallion & I :)



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

New photos of my stallion and I from yesterday (courtesy of the husband). Please try to look beyond my *huge* belly, I'm just over 32 weeks pregnant lol!























































That last one is my favorite! (or the next one you'll see below)


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

He had WAY too much fun in the leaf pile. He'd try to eat them, then lay back and roll around like crazy lol.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Nice photos and congrats on your baby. Hope you have an easy delivery!


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

I love them!


----------



## beauforever23 (May 6, 2010)

I love seeing pictures of Poco. You two look like you have a great bond! Congratulations on the baby, I hope you have an easy delivery


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats awesome!!! Continuing to ride through your pregnancy should keep some good muscle development that will allow delivery to be easier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! I've owned him for over 3 years now and been riding him for nearly 6 so we definitely have the bond. He's my heart horse and I can't imagine having anything better! He's my big baby and in all honesty acts more like a puppy dog than a horse more days.


Cakemom- this is my second child and with my first I continued riding Poco up until my due date. I have the pictures around here somewhere. My son was born 3 days late but the pregnancy never stopped me from riding. My doctor finally okayed it this last week after fighting me the entire time since she realized that a) I was being super careful and b) that I was going to continue regardless of what she said! lol.


----------



## LittleZeasel (Oct 22, 2011)

Congratulations on all three things: Kid, wonderful horse and baby  
He is a super gorgeous horse and looks so wonderfully gentle  thanks for sharing the pics 
And congrats to the hubby taking them 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

what a beautiful, sweet looking boy!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

So cute!!!  I LOVE the leaf pile photo! and now you can tell your new baby that he or she was riding before she/he was even born! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Poco is a beautiful stallion! 

Are you going to start the baby book with some of those pictures?

_Look junior, there's you and mommy riding Poco before you were even born!_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Great pics!! Poco is quite handsome!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I love seeing them and love hearing you're trusting your mommy instincts.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Great photos!! Both of you look fantastic!! Poco is as beautiful as ever  Congrats!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the compliments! I was very proud of the pics 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Love the photos you 2 look great!!!


----------



## LauraRose (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing..._ needed to smile._


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

He's beautiful! I'm so impressed you are riding at 32 weeks - at 32 weeks I could barely move out of the drivers seat of my car!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I love the picture of you guys in the leaves! Your boy is stunning!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Great photos!! It's wonderful to have a horse that you can trust when you're preggo .


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Poco is the only horse I'd really trust while pregnant. I sat on my best friends and walked/trotted around the yard but stayed close to her and home. With Poco I'm still trail riding weekly and riding around bareback every few days. Much less jogging and cantering lately but we still do it here and there. He's a VERY trustworthy boy for me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

your both beautiful! I love the last two but i love the rest to! i just looked over them again there amazing! Congrats on your baby and I hope you have a quick and easy delivery to a healthy, happy, horse crazed wee one  and i totally agree that you should start your baby book with some of these!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

The leaf pictures are absolutely precious! And BTW in the picture from the first string of you two just looking at the camera, I think your little belly is adorable!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

That is an awesome horse!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The Copper Kid said:


> The leaf pictures are absolutely precious! And BTW in the picture from the first string of you two just looking at the camera, I think your little belly is adorable!


LITTLE belly?!  are we looking at the same photos? Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## The Copper Kid (Oct 4, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> LITTLE belly?!  are we looking at the same photos? Lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
 Yes little belly! Are you having a boy or a girl!?


----------



## Pepita (Dec 28, 2010)

This is incredible This is wonderful. You have a cool horse. Good luck to you and your horse and baby


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Just beautiful! The last two are adorable, your bond can be seen so easily.


----------

